

Please sign petition to throw out Mandlesons Internet Bill (UK) - bumblebird
http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/dontdisconnectus/

======
Nekojoe
Is there any other action people in the UK can take? I don't have much faith
in the number10.gov.uk petition page.

The number 1 petition there was for Gordon Brown to resign [1],[2]

Despite getting more than 72,000 signatures, the response [3] was more like a
boilerplate reply.

[1] <http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/please-go/>

[2] [http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2009/apr/27/downing-
stree...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2009/apr/27/downing-street-
website-resignation-petition)

[3]<http://www.number10.gov.uk/Page21213>

~~~
bumblebird
I thought it had a good effect with the Turing apology. It's hardly likely a
Prime Minister would resign based on an online petition though.

~~~
philh
The Turing apology wasn't something anyone in power cared about. Granting
petitions like that makes them look benevolent (and us feel empowered), but
doesn't interfere with their plans.

------
tom_rath
An e-peititon is going to do nothing. This nonsense distracts people from
actual effort and helps bills like this get passed.

If you want to make an impact, the minimum you should do is write a letter to
your MP, on paper, sign it and send it to them by post. Letters and phone
calls (but particularly letters) are the currency your MP uses to gauge public
opinion. Use them.

~~~
bumblebird
I think the whole point of the government petition website is to gauge public
opinion. I think it'll do more than 'nothing'. I'd agree though, write letters
as well.

~~~
tom_rath
It actually does less than nothing.

Since an e-petition site like the one linked gives people opposed to an issue
the impression that they've accomplished something, those people are that much
less likely to do something substantive to resolve the issue they're concerned
about [Citation_Needed -- I couldn't be bothered to find it].

So, less is actually done to oppose the issue than if the site never existed
in the first place. It actually _helps_ those who are in favour of the issue
opposed.

E-petitions aren't useless: They're _worse_ than useless.

~~~
bumblebird
How about all the times the e-petitions on number10.gov.org have been reported
in the mainstream media?

Now each article which reports on the issue will be able to say "An issue
which has seen X sign a petition against it".

Also it's likely to make the news in more places.

~~~
eswat
But how many of those e-petitions with the media traction actually got
meaningful results, other than making the news in more places?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Done.

~~~
pierrefar
Hardly. It's promising to be a long slug.

